# Blocks & Slots

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich versteh wieder was nicht... Auf emerge -auDNtv --backtrack=300 --verbose-conflicts world bekomme ich das hier:

```
[blocks B      ] media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] ("media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick]" is blocking media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2)                                                                      

[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.1" is blocking kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.1)                                                                                              

[blocks B      ] media-gfx/imagemagick ("media-gfx/imagemagick" is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25)                                                                                                    

Total: 260 packages (240 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 10 new, 5 in new slots, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 865.997 KiB

Conflict: 6 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                                 

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                                 

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                   

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                            

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                   

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                   

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

lxqt-base/liblxqt:0

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-session-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-runner-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-about-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2:0/6.9.6.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.6:0/6.9.4.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.7.14:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                    ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.04.3:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.8:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.8:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (x11-misc/lightdm-kde-0.3.2.1-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/wacomtablet-2.1.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (dev-vcs/kdesvn-1.7.0:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/krename-4.0.9-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.04.3 required by (kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-16.04.3:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.3-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (media-gfx/kuickshow-0.9.1-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/tellico-2.3.10:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (app-text/kding-0.6-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/krusader-2.4.0_beta3-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,l10n_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,l10n_de(+)]) required by (app-backup/kbackup-0.8-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25:0/1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.40:0/114::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    kde-apps/kde-l10n required by @selected

    >=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.04.3 required by (kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.04.3:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, qt läuft beim updaten einfach mit. Wieso kommen da soviele Slots zusammen? Ich habe keine USE qt4 oder qt5 gesetzt in make.confoder package.use.

----------

## firefly

wiso meinst du das das problem mit den Qt paketen zu tun hätte?

In den ausgaben sehe ich null von Qt paketen

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich sind das meiste nur Folgefehler vom 

```
[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.1" is blocking kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.1)
```

 den portage nicht auflösen kann. (den Blocker würde ich als erstes versuchen aufzulösen, und dann weiter schauen)

Prüfe ob die geforderte >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.1 Version (ist zZt testing) in deinen Keywords freigeschaltet ist, so das sie auch genutzt werden kann.

Schau mal was 

```
emerge -av1 \>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.1
```

 dazu meint.

----------

## uhai

 :Embarassed:  Bin betriebsblind... 3 Tage hatte ich dev-qt/* mehrfach in den slots hängen. Das scheint sich mit dem per-cleaner gelöst zu haben. Ehrlich, ich habe die Liste gar nicht mehr angeschaut.

Nur die Blocks waren plötzlich wieder da, die seit Freitag eigentlich weg waren.

kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.1 muss ich keyworden, bin am testen, ob es jetzt geht.

uhai

Löst sich leider nicht komplett auf:

```
[blocks B      ] media-gfx/imagemagick ("media-gfx/imagemagick" is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25)                                                                                                    

[blocks B      ] media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] ("media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick]" is blocking media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2)                                                                      

Total: 260 packages (241 upgrades, 10 new, 5 in new slots, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 866.614 KiB

Conflict: 5 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                   

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                            

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                                 

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                                 

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2:0/6.9.6.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.6:0/6.9.4.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.7.14:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                    ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                   

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                   

lxqt-base/liblxqt:0

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-session-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-about-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-runner-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

app-pda/libimobiledevice:0

  (app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.2.0:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.6:0/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4:0/4= required by (app-pda/ifuse-1.1.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                    ^^^^^                                                                                             

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25:0/1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.40:0/114::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

```

----------

## mv

Ein Block ist klar: Du musst das imagemagick-Useflag von graphicsmagick wegnehmen/ausschalten.

----------

## Josef.95

```
x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                   

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, installed)
```

Deine installierte nvidia-drivers-340.96 Version ist mit dem neuen stable xorg-server-1.18 nicht mehr kompatibel. Schalte dir alternativ zb die aktuellere

~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.98

Version frei, die ist dann auch mit xorg-server-1.18 kompatibel.

----------

## uhai

@mv:

Ein USE "imagemagick" habe ich entfernt und dann das bekommen:

```
[blocks B      ] media-gfx/imagemagick ("media-gfx/imagemagick" is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25)

Total: 260 packages (241 upgrades, 10 new, 5 in new slots, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 866.195 KiB

Conflict: 4 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    (and 6 more with the same problem)

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                   

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2:0/6.9.6.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.6:0/6.9.4.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

lxqt-base/liblxqt:0

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-runner-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    (and 8 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25:0/1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.40:0/114::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.4::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25 imagemagick

```

Also wieder dazu? Wie kann ich sehen, wer graphicsmagick reinzieht? Eigentlich müsste imagemagick doch das gleiche können....

@Josef95:

Ich habe hier eine Nvidia Geforce 8400 laufen. Anscheinend unterstützt nvidia die nicht mehr mit den neueren Treibern. Daher habe ich auf 3.40 eingefroren.... Sollte ich evtl. mal die Hardware updaten?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> @Josef95:
> 
> Ich habe hier eine Nvidia Geforce 8400 laufen. Anscheinend unterstützt nvidia die nicht mehr mit den neueren Treibern. Daher habe ich auf 3.40 eingefroren.

 

Hehe, die vorgeschlagene ~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.98 Version ist eine 340er Version.

340.98 ist zZt exakt die Version die dir laut der nvidia Homepage für deine Geforce 8400 vorgeschlagen wird - sollte also fein passen :)

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich sehen, wer graphicsmagick reinzieht? Eigentlich müsste imagemagick doch das gleiche können....

 

Schau in deiner emerge Ausgabe --> 

```
  (media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.25:0/1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.40:0/114::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)
```

Vermutlich ist dies aber nur eine irreführende Fehlermeldung, da zZt die Subslots noch nicht sauber mit aufgelöst werden können (ich hab in den ebuilds nachgesehen, und keines fordert zwingend graphicsmagick zu deinem schon installierten (aber noch nicht aktualisierten) imagemagick.

Eventuell hilft es auch zunächst temporär (wie in der emerge Ausgabe vorgeschlagen) media-gfx/graphicsmagick hart zu maskieren - dann wird es wahrscheinlich eine besser lesbare Fehlermeldung geben.

Vorschlag: Kümmere dich erst mal um den nvidia-drivers / xorg-server

und den lxqt Versionskonflikt. Und nimm dann bitte auch wieder die --backtrack=300  --verbose-conflicts Optionen mit hinzu.

----------

## uhai

```
[blocks B      ]  <x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.20.2-r1 ("<x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.20.2-r1" is blocking x11-themes/gtk-engines-adwaita-3.20.2)

[blocks B      ] media-video/nvidia-settings ("media-video/nvidia-settings" is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.98)

Total: 258 packages (242 upgrades, 7 new, 5 in new slots, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 928.487 KiB

Conflict: 4 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                            

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2:0/6.9.6.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.6:0/6.9.4.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.7.14:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                    ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.4.6= required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

lxqt-base/liblxqt:0

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-runner-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-about-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-session-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-video/nvidia-settings required by (app-admin/conky-1.9.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.98:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers required by @selected

    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers required by (x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:0/340 required by (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

Den gtk-themes Block hatte ich heute morgen schon mal weg.... warum kommt der jetzt wieder?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by
> 
> ...

 

Ja, =conky-1.9.0-r3 mit nvidia Useflag fordert noch strickt das separate media-video/nvidia-settings Paket, welches sich mit dem aktuellen nvidia-drivers-340.98 nicht mehr verträgt.

Die neueren nvidia-drivers bringen nun (mit USE=tools) ein eigenes nvidia-settings Tool mit (welches auch die neueren conky Versionen nutzen können).

Vorschlag:

Baue app-admin/conky mit USE=-nvidia

dann wird nvidia-settings nicht mehr benötigt (sofern du drauf verzichten kannst)

oder (sofern möglich)

nimm eine aktuellere app-admin/conky Version, die sind dann auch mit den neueren nvidia-drivers kompatibel.

Bei letzteren musst du die nvidia-drivers dann mit USE="static-libs tools" bauen, dann brauchst das blockierende separate nvidia-settings Paket nicht mehr.

Schau es dir am besten einfach mal in den ebuilds an,

zb via 

```
less `equery w app-admin/conky-1.9.0-r3`

less `equery w app-admin/conky-1.10.5`
```

 darin sind die Deps fein einsehbar :)

----------

## uhai

Das hier verstehe ich auch nicht:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18-r1::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4::gentoo[xorg]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.2::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

weil:

```
 eix xorg-server

[U] x11-base/xorg-server

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.12.4-r5(0/1.12.4) 1.12.4-r5(0/1.12.4)[1] 1.12.4-r7(0/1.12.4) 1.12.4-r7(0/1.12.4)[1] 1.15.2-r2(0/1.15.2) 1.15.2-r2(0/1.15.2)[1] 1.15.2-r4(0/1.15.2) 1.15.2-r4(0/1.15.2)[1] 1.16.4(0/1.16.1) 1.16.4(0/1.16.1)[1] 1.16.4-r5(0/1.16.1) 1.16.4-r5(0/1.16.1)[1] 1.17.4(0/1.17.4) 1.17.4(0/1.17.4)[1] ~1.18.0(0/1.18.0)[1] ~1.18.1(0/1.18.1)[1] ~1.18.2(0/1.18.2)[1] ~1.18.3(0/1.18.3)[1] 1.18.4(0/1.18.4)[1] {dmx doc glamor ipv6 kdrive libressl minimal nptl selinux static-libs +suid systemd tslib +udev unwind wayland xephyr xnest xorg xvfb}        

     Installierte Versionen: 1.17.4(10:07:46 16.04.2016)(doc glamor ipv6 nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -kdrive -libressl -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb)                                                                                  

     Startseite:             http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Beschreibung:           X.Org X servers

```

xorg-server-1.18.4 ist nicht masked, also müsste portage den doch nehmen, oder?

uhai

----------

## mv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Also wieder dazu?

 

Nein. Die Meldungen kommen nur, weil Portage "falsch" versucht, einen Konflikt zu lösen: Die beiden Pakete, die angeblich media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] brauchen, wären auch mit media-gfx/imagemagick zufrieden. Vielleicht reicht wirklich Dein --backtrack-Wert nicht aus; in jedem Fall ist der eigentliche Konflikt woanders.

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich müsste imagemagick doch das gleiche können....

 

Leider nein: graphicsmagick emuliert nur die Binaries, aber einige Pakete greifen auf die zugrundeliegenden Bibliotheken von imagemagick zurück.

----------

## uhai

Mein backtrack=300 - 500 - dauert so schon lange, soll ich den noch höher setzen?

Im Moment hätte ich gerne den Block xorg-server weg und die Slots bereinigt...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ist schwierig da du nicht dazugeschrieben hast zu welcher Variante mit dem nvidia-drivers nvidia-settings conky du dich entschieden hast :-/

Ich gehe mal von letzterer aus.

Falls ja, dann unmerge nvidia-settings am besten erst, und versuche dann zunächst ein 

```
emerge -av1 x11-base/xorg-drivers x11-base/xorg-server @x11-module-rebuild app-admin/conky
```

 durchzubringen.

----------

## uhai

conky-1.9.0-r3 mit -nvidia.

War das die letzte Variante?

Scheint so, das läuft jetzt.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Nur noch die Slots:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                                                         

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                            

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1= required by (x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

lxqt-base/liblxqt:0

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-sudo-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.11.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.11.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

  (lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-globalkeys-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-runner-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-session-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-qtplugin-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    ~lxqt-base/liblxqt-0.10.0 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-about-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

app-pda/libimobiledevice:0

  (app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.2.0:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.6:0/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4:0/4= required by (app-pda/ifuse-1.1.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                    ^^^^^                                                          
```

Zur Schreibweise:

"app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.6:0/4" heißt Version 1.1.6 in Slot 0 von 4 möglichen (?) Ist damit Slot 0 belegt, so das die Version 1.1.6 keinen Platz findet? Und was ist "::gentoo"? Was markiert portage mit  ^^^^? - liegt da der Hund begraben? In eckigen Klammern werden USE-Flags angezeigt. Heißt (-) dass das Use fehlt oder dass es entfernt werden soll? Und bedeutet "(no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)" dass das neue Paket gar nicht zwingend benötigt wird? Die lxqt-base/* werden mit ~ und ^ begonnen. Was bedeutet der Hinweis?

Allerdings verstehe ich das nicht:

Das ebuild von x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0 fordert doch >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1. Und x11-libs/libxcb-1.12 erfüllt die Bedingung. Also wo ist das Problem?

```
# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=5

XORG_MODULE=/

XORG_BASE_INDIVIDUAL_URI=https://xcb.freedesktop.org/dist

XORG_DOC=doc

XORG_MULTILIB=yes

inherit xorg-2

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xcb/util"

DESCRIPTION="X C-language Bindings sample implementations"

HOMEPAGE="https://xcb.freedesktop.org/"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm ~arm64 hppa ia64 ~mips ppc ppc64 ~s390 ~sh sparc x86 ~amd64-fbsd ~x86-fbsd ~x86-freebsd ~x86-interix ~amd64-linux ~arm-linux ~ia64-linux ~x86-linux ~ppc-macos ~x86-macos ~sparc-solaris ~x64-solaris"

IUSE="test"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:=[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]

        >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.24:=[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=dev-util/gperf-3.0.1

        test? ( >=dev-libs/check-0.9.11[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}] )"

PDEPEND="

        >=x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.1:=[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]

        >=x11-libs/xcb-util-image-${PV}:=[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]

        >=x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-${PV}:=[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]

        >=x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9:=[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]

        >=x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-${PV}:=[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]

"

src_configure() {

        XORG_CONFIGURE_OPTIONS=(

                $(use_with doc doxygen)

        )

        xorg-2_src_configure

```

----------

## mv

Das libxcb-Problem wird sich vermutlich von selbst lösen, wenn die anderen Konflikte gelöst sind: Die Subslots passen nicht und bedeuten, dass portage nach dem libxcb-Upgrade eine ganze Reihe von Paketen neu emergen muss.

Das eigentliche Problem dürfte das lxqt-Zeugs sein: Anscheinend hast Du kxqt-sudo in der -0.11-Version demaskiert, die anderen nur in der 0.10-Version. Du brauchst aber anscheinend von allem die selbe Version.

----------

## uhai

Das habe ich in package.accept_keywords/lxqt:

```
dev-qt/*

lxqt-base/*

media-gfx/lximage-qt

x11-misc/obconf-qt

x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt

x11-misc/sddm

```

Damit wäre die jeweils aktuelle Version doch frei, oder nicht?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich ist das neue  lxqt 0.11 im Tree noch nicht wirklich komplett (lxqt-meta-0.11 ist zb noch nicht da).

Schau zb mal mit 

```
eix -C lxqt-base
```

Und ja, passend die verfügbaren 0.10er Versionen freischalten sollte funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

Stimmt, da sind vershciedene Versionsstände. Kann ich die lxqt-Pakete irgendwie übergehen?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Na, die paar Pakete mit passender Version in deiner package.accept_keywords/lxqt mit setzen ist doch wahrscheinlich am saubersten, und auch fix erledigt.

Oder anders herum gefragt, was spricht denn dagegen? :)

----------

## uhai

anscheinend gibt es die 0.11 noch nicht für alle Pakete...

Meine package.accept_keywords/lxqt enthält schon alles, oder nicht?

uhai

----------

## mv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> anscheinend gibt es die 0.11 noch nicht für alle Pakete...

 

Was Du klären musst: Noch nicht, oder nicht mehr?

Ich halte Letzteres für wahrscheinlicher: Entweder wurde die Funktionalität von einem Paket in ein anderes übernommen, oder sie wurde entferrnt (was seit einigen Jahren bei etlichen Projekte traurige Mode geworden ist: gnome3, mplayer2, mpv, parted drängen sich da unangenehm in Erinnerung).

Wenn Du jemals upgraden willst, bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig, als die entsprechenden "obsoleten" Pakete zu deinstallieren und aus dem world-File zu entfernen.

----------

## Josef.95

Heute Nachmittag gab es im Tree bezüglich lxqt-0.11 ein paar Anpassungen, Ergänzungen usw

auch lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.11.0 ist nun (hoffentlich mit passenden Deps) verfügbar :)

Vorschlag: Teste es mal nach einem frischen emerge --sync

----------

## uhai

Sorry, ich war im Urlaub und bin jetzt im "Aufarbeitsstress". Außerdem muss ich die fast 1.000 Bilder verschlagworten.

Ja, das lqxt-meta-Problem hat sich erledigt, aber folgende Abbrüche habe ich immer noch:

```
>>> Installing (2 of 14) sci-geosciences/routino-3.1.1::gentoo

 * checking 61 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/planetsplitter.debug

 *      /usr/bin/planetsplitter

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sci-geosciences/qmapshack-1.3.0:0::gentoo

 *      /usr/bin/planetsplitter

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/planetsplitter.debug

 * 

 * Package 'sci-geosciences/routino-3.1.1' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install sci-geosciences/routino-3.1.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/routino-3.1.1/temp/build.log'

```

```
make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.32-r1/work/avahi-0.6.32-abi_x86_64.amd64'

sed -e 's,@prefix\@,/usr,g' \

    -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g' \

    -e 's,@HOWL_COMPAT_VERSION\@,0.9.8,g' \

    -e 's,@PACKAGE_VERSION\@,0.6.32,g' avahi-core.pc.in > avahi-core.pc

sed -e 's,@prefix\@,/usr,g' \

    -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g' \

    -e 's,@HOWL_COMPAT_VERSION\@,0.9.8,g' \

    -e 's,@PACKAGE_VERSION\@,0.6.32,g' avahi-client.pc.in > avahi-client.pc

sed -e 's,@prefix\@,/usr,g' \

    -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g' \

    -e 's,@HOWL_COMPAT_VERSION\@,0.9.8,g' \

    -e 's,@PACKAGE_VERSION\@,0.6.32,g' avahi-glib.pc.in > avahi-glib.pc

sed -e 's,@prefix\@,/usr,g' \

    -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g' \

    -e 's,@HOWL_COMPAT_VERSION\@,0.9.8,g' \

    -e 's,@PACKAGE_VERSION\@,0.6.32,g' avahi-gobject.pc.in > avahi-gobject.pc

sed -e 's,@prefix\@,/usr,g' \

    -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g' \

    -e 's,@HOWL_COMPAT_VERSION\@,0.9.8,g' \

    -e 's,@PACKAGE_VERSION\@,0.6.32,g' avahi-ui.pc.in > avahi-ui.pc

sed -e 's,@prefix\@,/usr,g' \

    -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g' \

    -e 's,@HOWL_COMPAT_VERSION\@,0.9.8,g' \

    -e 's,@PACKAGE_VERSION\@,0.6.32,g' avahi-ui-gtk3.pc.in > avahi-ui-gtk3.pc

sed -e 's,@prefix\@,/usr,g' \

    -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g' \

    -e 's,@HOWL_COMPAT_VERSION\@,0.9.8,g' \

    -e 's,@PACKAGE_VERSION\@,0.6.32,g' avahi-qt4.pc.in > avahi-qt4.pc

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.32-r1/work/avahi-0.6.32-abi_x86_64.amd64'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.32-r1/work/avahi-0.6.32-abi_x86_64.amd64'

>>> Source compiled.

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-26544.log"

 * 

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: mkdir

S: deny

P: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

A: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

R: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

C: /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner --add-include-path=. --namespace=Avahi --nsversion=0.6 --libtool=/bin/sh ../libtool --include=GObject-2.0 --include=AvahiCore-0.6 --library=libavahi-gobject.la --strip-prefix=Ga --cflags-begin -I.. -DDEBUG_TRAP=__asm__("int ") -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include --cflags-end ga-client.c ga-client.h ga-entry-group.c ga-entry-group.h ga-enums.h ga-error.c ga-error.h ga-record-browser.c ga-record-browser.h ga-service-browser.c ga-service-browser.h ga-service-resolver.c ga-service-resolver.h signals-marshal.list signals-marshal.h signals-marshal.c ga-client-enumtypes.h ga-client-enumtypes.c ga-entry-group-enumtypes.h ga-entry-group-enumtypes.c ga-enums-enumtypes.h ga-enums-enumtypes.c libavahi-gobject.la --output Avahi-0.6.gir 

 * --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge net-dns/avahi-0.6.32-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.32-r1/temp/build.log'

```

Das scheint der selbe Bug, oder?

```
make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/geoclue-2.4.4/work/geoclue-2.4.4'

>>> Source compiled.

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-16517.log"

 * 

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: mkdir

S: deny

P: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

A: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

R: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

C: /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner -v --warn-all --namespace Geoclue --identifier-prefix=GClue --symbol-prefix=gclue --nsversion=2.0 --include=Gio-2.0 --library=libgeoclue-2.la --output Geoclue-2.0.gir --pkg=glib-2.0 --pkg=gobject-2.0 --pkg=gio-2.0 --pkg-export=libgeoclue-2.0 --libtool=/bin/sh ../libtool -I. -I../public-api -I../public-api --c-include=geoclue.h gclue-client.c gclue-location.c gclue-manager.c gclue-helpers.c gclue-simple.c geoclue.h gclue-client.h gclue-location.h gclue-manager.h gclue-helpers.h gclue-simple.h libgeoclue-2.la /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner Makefile.am ../public-api/gclue-enums.h 

 * --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge app-misc/geoclue-2.4.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/geoclue-2.4.4/temp/build.log'

```

Das scheint auch der selbe Bug, oder? Beide sind übrigens vom gleichen user gemeldet....?! Hat wohl eine ähnliche Konstellation wie ich....

```
* ECM (required version >= 5.28.0) , Extra CMake Modules. , <https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/extra-cmake-modules>

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FeatureSummary.cmake:556 (message):

  feature_summary() Error: REQUIRED package(s) are missing, aborting CMake

  run.

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:8 (feature_summary)

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999/work/frameworkintegration-9999_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

 * ERROR: kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999::kde failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4414:  Called kde5_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3429:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1318:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  514:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1746:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999::kde'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999::kde'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999/work/frameworkintegration-9999_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999/work/frameworkintegration-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999/temp/build.log'

```

```
Compiling user interface files ...

Installing eric5 ...

Could not install './default.e4k'.

Could not install './default_Mac.e4k'.

An internal error occured.  Please report all the output of the program,

including the following traceback, to eric-bugs@eric-ide.python-projects.org.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "install.py", line 1421, in <module>

    main(sys.argv)

  File "install.py", line 1400, in main

    res = installEric()

  File "install.py", line 757, in installEric

    os.path.join(dst, "eric5" + marker + ".png"))

  File "install.py", line 562, in shutilCopy

    shutil.copy(src, dst)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/shutil.py", line 119, in copy

    copyfile(src, dst)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/shutil.py", line 82, in copyfile

    with open(src, 'rb') as fsrc:

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'./icons/default/eric5.png'

 * ERROR: dev-util/eric-5.5.2::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 115:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3013:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${PYTHON}" install.py -b "${EPREFIX}/usr/bin" -d "$(python_get_sitedir)" -i "${D}" -c -z || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-util/eric-5.5.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-util/eric-5.5.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eric-5.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eric-5.5.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eric-5.5.2/work/eric5-5.5.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eric-5.5.2/work/eric5-5.5.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/eric-5.5.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eric-5.5.2/temp/build.log'

```

```
akefile:850: recipe for target 'swig-pl' failed

make: *** [swig-pl] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4/work/subversion-1.9.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4/work/subversion-1.9.4'

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea-7  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib64/icedtea7"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =subversion-1.9.4

>>> Failed to emerge dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## uhai

..und ein neues:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Invalid resume list:

 * 

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/krusader-2.5.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/clementine-1.2.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/calibre-1.20', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/eric-5.5.2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-apps/libkface-16.08.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-4.2-r2', 'merge')

 * 

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   media-libs/giflib:0/0= pulled in by:

 *     (kde-frameworks/khtml-9999:5/9999::kde, installed)

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.
```

Wie kann ich die Meldung weiter eingrenzen? Die genannten Versionen sind nicht masked und größtenteils hier schon installiert....

uhai

----------

## uhai

Bin weitergekommen  :Smile: 

kdeframeworks habe ich wieder maskiert. Warum ich das mal freigeschaltet habe, weiss ich nicht mehr. Läuft auch ohne... avahi habe ich auch im Griff, war ebenfalls "gekeywordet". Ich werde mir angewöhnen, solche Veränderungen künftig in den package.use/mask etc. zu kommentieren.

In Sachen eric habe ich diesen patch gefunden und in /etc/portage/patches/dev-util/eric-5.5.2 abgelegt. Aber irgendetwas stimmt nicht:

```
 * Applying user patches from /etc/portage/patches//dev-util/eric-5.5.2 ...

 *   eric-5.install.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: eric-5.install.patch !

 *  ( /etc/portage/patches//dev-util/eric-5.5.2/eric-5.install.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eric-5.5.2/temp/eric-5.install.patch.out

 * ERROR: dev-util/eric-5.5.2::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Patch: eric-5.install.patch!

```

Irgendwie taucht in der 4. Zeile im Pfad ein doppelter "/" auf. Wo kommt das her? Der Pfad in der Shell ist ok.... Ich verwende portage-2.3.0.

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

uhai

----------

